# Squeezo Strainer



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Anyone have one?
I am considering getting one from Ebay- since they are close to 200 bucks on Amazon!


----------



## windblown (Apr 18, 2011)

I use a back to basics strainer and sauce maker have for years does whatever I need done


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

I have one and love it.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I bought me the Roma food mill from Lehman's and love it. I use it for making applesauce to tomato juice.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I tried for months and months to get a good price on one on eBay, never did succeed, lol. The prices start out reasonable, but go into a frenzy at close of auction. I've seen used ones sell for more than new on there!  

I have a Victorio strainer now with all the extra screens and just love it! It's basically just a cheaper (plastic instead of metal) version of the Squeezo. I'd still like to get a Squeezo one of these days though. Good luck!


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

I struck gold at a garage sale nearly 20 years ago and bought a Squeezo Strainer in the box for $5. I didn't even know what it was at the time, but it looked like a good tool. I only have the one screen, but it works a treat for everything from apple sauce to taking the seeds out of blackberries. I can't imagine paying for a new one now, but I wouldn't be without the one I have!
Kit


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Had my Squeezo since the days of Countryside magazine having a store! Wouldn't part with it. Put up all my applesauce. The new metals are sure high dollar; even the plastic aren't cheap but remember thinking it was alot of money to invest back in the 60's! As was the All-American canner we bought back then but they were worthwhile investments.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I have a squeezo that I also lucked into, buying it in a brown sack at a yard sale for about $5. Mine is Aluminum I believe.

Hang onto your Victorio because the Squeezo doesn't come with, or even have a grape screen (for seeds) like the Victorio does - right?

Keep looking and advertising on Freecycle also. 


Good luck.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

used2bcool13 said:


> Hang onto your Victorio because the Squeezo doesn't come with, or even have a grape screen (for seeds) like the Victorio does - right?


Yes, that's right, there is no grape screen for the Squeezo, weird huh? You'd think the high-dollar version would have more options. There are several different versions of this type of mill/strainer, and not all of them are interchangeable. I'm just hoping the Victorio is, if/when I ever get a Squeezo, lol. But thanks for the heads-up, a lot of people don't know that!


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I have one that was a gift from an elderly neighbor who has since passed on. I only use it for tomatoes but it is invalueable. 
I don't think the brand is as importnat as that it gets the job done, whatever the job is.

~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/2007/10/utilizing-child-labor-opportunties-aka.html


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm new to all kitchen gadgets. What does a Squeezo Strainer or a Victorio strainer actuall do?


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

They separate pulp from skins and seeds. Makes making sauce, e.g. tomato or apple, so much easier


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

So it is a "juicer"?


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Something that extracts juice, a liquid that will pass through a fine sieve.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

It extracts juice and pulp, letting the skins and seeds go out in a different direction. I started canning with that old aluminum triangular thing with holes in it, used with the wooden pestle, graduated to the Foley Food Mill, then graduated to a Victorio Strainer. Thank goodness for the Victorio, I can make much more tomatoe sauce, apple sauce, apple butter, tomato juice, etc. in about 10% of the time!


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh, it's wonderful. I make applesauce by washing and quartering the apples - don't core, don't peel, cooking them (I have one of those 18 quart electric roasters), and then loading the cooked apple chunks into the hopper of the strainer. Turn the handle, and the apple skins, seeds and stems come out at the end, and the applesauce comes out the middle. All done.

I also make blackberry-ginger BBQ sauce. I have to release the tension on the screen so the end is big enough for the blackberry seeds to get through, but I cook all the ingredients until squishy, then run through the strainer. All the seeds and the chunks of ginger end up going out the trash end, and the onion and everything else is squished smooth and ready to can. 

It's not difficult to wash, but you need a scrub brush to get bits out of the screen holes.
Kit


----------



## linda b (Nov 24, 2008)

Okay so the recipe for blackberry-ginger BBQ sauce, where is it? Thae squesso is great


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Ummm I'm still trying to understand.

The "Squesso" and/or "Victorio" are both strainers letting seeds and peel go out one side and juice (and pulp) go out other side?

So it is not really a juicer? (I'm thinking of making juice and, though I "do" want the pulp, I don't want it in the juice.)


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

I can't find the recipe for the Blackberry Ginger BBQ sauce, but I'm going to try, mainly because it was an "adjustment" from a Sunset recipe, anyway:

a gallon of wild blackberries
3/4 cup thinly sliced raw ginger
1/3 cup thinly sliced fresh garlic
3 or 4 big onions, sliced
1 to 2 cups brown sugar
black pepper
salt
chopped jalapenos, serranos or your choice of pepper, to taste
2 cups vinegar
2 cups applejuice

Everything goes into a thick-bottomed pan on low on the stove, and cooks until it's all squishy and thick. Then it goes into the strainer, and the smooth sauce gets boiling-water-bathed for sealing.

It is unbelievably good on salmon!

Jeez, I wish I could find the original - I've looked. 
We had a huge overabundance of blackberries about 2 years ago when we first moved to this property (the sheep have eaten most of them now), and I put up enough for several years, so I haven't made it in quite a while!
If you like messing with recipes, try it. Otherwise, I'll keep looking for the magazine! I haven't been able to come up with the original recipe online either. It's not supposed to be really sweet, so add or decrease sugar to taste.
Kit


----------

